# Who is the largest of the women on the Paysites?



## Ilegalpat (Jul 16, 2009)

I see some of the women post their weights and/or measures. I was just curious as to which SSBBW was the biggest of the models.

Pat


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 16, 2009)

Ilegalpat said:


> I see some of the women post their weights and/or measures. I was just curious as to which SSBBW was the biggest of the models.
> 
> Pat



im going to assume pauline at supersize bombshells and before her it was southern bombshell but i could be wrong.


----------



## Cors (Jul 16, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> im going to assume pauline at supersize bombshells and before her it was southern bombshell but i could be wrong.



Sounds right. I think BigCutie Summer and Treasure Bombshell are among the biggest too, along with Lexi (RIP).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 16, 2009)

Cors said:


> Sounds right. I think BigCutie Summer and Treasure Bombshell are among the biggest too, along with Lexi (RIP).



just FYI. I'm pretty sure I am bigger than Treasure.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jul 16, 2009)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> just FYI. I'm pretty sure I am bigger than Treasure.



is that confirmed? i thought you havnt broke the 600lb mark yet.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 16, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> is that confirmed? i thought you havnt broke the 600lb mark yet.



Due to the current competition, I cannot comment further, lol. Is it confirmed she has? When she was on the Tyra show she was in the very LOW 500's.


Don't forget about Goddess Patty as well.


----------



## Jigen (Jul 16, 2009)

A question I wanted to make. Are you talking about the weight alone?


----------



## JohnWylde (Jul 16, 2009)

Don't forget Renee or Massive Mocha to use her name on her site.

I hope she won't mind me mentioning she was well over 500 and nearer to 600
I do know she hasnt weighed herself for some time now but go look at her site and see what you think.

I have attached one of her latest pics.





Ilegalpat said:


> I see some of the women post their weights and/or measures. I was just curious as to which SSBBW was the biggest of the models.
> 
> Pat



View attachment Massive Mocha.jpg


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 16, 2009)

thank you John but dont forget I have been dieting lol... my guess is big belly or summer g,well before Pauleen got her site




JohnWylde said:


> Don't forget Renee or Massive Mocha to use her name on her site.
> 
> I hope she won't mind me mentioning she was well over 500 and nearer to 600
> I do know she hasnt weighed herself for some time now but go look at her site and see what you think.
> ...


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 16, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> thank you John but dont forget *I have been dieting *lol... my guess is big belly or summer g,




shhhhhhhhhh you can't say that on Dims, lol. Naughty girl!!! 

My vote is for Pauline. She has to be the biggest and she is newly a paysite model so I think she wins.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 16, 2009)

Goddess Patty and Summer G come pretty close behind Pauline I think...


----------



## Mikey (Jul 17, 2009)

gangstadawg said:


> im going to assume pauline at supersize bombshells and before her it was southern bombshell but i could be wrong.



I think you are correct, probably followed by Patty and then Donna aka Treasure Bombshell who has crested 600 pounds and Summer probably fits in there somewhere.
Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## StarWitness (Jul 17, 2009)

ME.

I weigh x+10, where x is the weight of the second largest woman currently posting on Dims. 

As you can imagine, that leads to some crazy fluctuations when someone gets banned, or someone new signs up. But I remain, now and forever, the biggest.

THERE CAN BE ONLY ONE.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 17, 2009)

I know Kellie Kay is going for a place in the top 10 of heaviest Paysite Models
At least, she is on the way with her gains lately:wubu:


----------



## JohnWylde (Jul 17, 2009)

I think my mind was on a top 10 biggest ladies when I suggested you Renee!

Of course I've followed Paulee's progress for some time and she has to be the biggest at around 700.

But who is Summer G? I don't think I've heard of her.

John W



chocolate desire said:


> thank you John but dont forget I have been dieting lol... my guess is big belly or summer g,well before Pauleen got her site


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 17, 2009)

JohnWylde said:


> I think my mind was on a top 10 biggest ladies when I suggested you Renee!
> 
> Of course I've followed Paulee's progress for some time and she has to be the biggest at around 700.
> 
> ...



You never heard of Summer G?
She is wonderful! http://summer.bigcuties.com/


----------



## Mega-M (Jul 17, 2009)

Hey you forget of queen raqui


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 17, 2009)

I think All the women listed above and even those not listed are beautiful no matter who the largest is. The one thing about bbws and ssbbws is we all carry weight in diffrent ares giving each of us unique curves and love handles to fufill many of F.A's fantasies.


----------



## Oldtimer76 (Jul 17, 2009)

Voluptuous Cat Diva and Monique SSBBW used to be both some of the heaviest models.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jul 17, 2009)

chocolate desire said:


> I think All the women listed above and even those not listed are beautiful no matter who the largest is. The one thing about bbws and ssbbws is we all carry weight in diffrent ares giving each of us unique curves and love handles to fufill many of F.A's fantasies.



I think this is very true. And someone who is shorter yet lighter might be fatter than someone who is much heavier but taller.

I just know I'm fat, lol.


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 17, 2009)

Pauline is 700 pounds.....everyone else is around 500-600. I'd say she's the winner, but with all these lovely ssbbw's and their sweet smiles we're ALL winners


----------



## chocolate desire (Jul 18, 2009)

thats very sweet of you yo sayThanks!!



KHayes666 said:


> Pauline is 700 pounds.....everyone else is around 500-600. I'd say she's the winner, but with all these lovely ssbbw's and their sweet smiles we're ALL winners


----------



## Mikey (Jul 18, 2009)

KHayes666 said:


> Pauline is 700 pounds.....everyone else is around 500-600. I'd say she's the winner, but with all these lovely ssbbw's and their sweet smiles we're ALL winners



I agree with you 250%!!! :bow:


----------



## prettysteve (Jul 18, 2009)

OMG! And all of this time I thought Massive Mocha & BigbellySSBBW were the largest CUTIES and Beauties to walk on the Planet of Dimensions!:doh:


----------



## Angel (Aug 1, 2009)

Just saw this thread.

As a SSBBW, when I've seen these kinds of questions asked I have always wondered if those asking and doing the compariong are talking about weight and the numbers on a scale alone? 

SSBBW come in all different shapes and sizes even if they are the same height and weight.


Also comparing only the number on a scale does not always accurately compare the fatness of different women. My weight can change from one day to the next and that is NOT due to a gaining of fat.

I'm not sure it's fair to determine who is actually the fattest unless there was a way to measure total body fat. Sometimes a lot of the gain can be a fluctuation in how much fluid the body is holding, when in fact no fat has been gained at all.

Does it matter to FAs and or feeders if it is fat gain or fluid retention that results in a higher weight? or any gain is a good gain?


----------



## KHayes666 (Aug 1, 2009)

Angel said:


> Just saw this thread.
> 
> As a SSBBW, when I've seen these kinds of questions asked I have always wondered if those asking and doing the compariong are talking about weight and the numbers on a scale alone?
> 
> ...




Depends.

If one of the posters was "I'm 700 pounds and completely miserable, I retain fluid and don't eat much and I can't do anything about"....then I doubt you'd see enthusiasm about it from F/A's unless they're really sick in the head.

If someone's happy, we all win. I'd rather be with a 400 pound woman who's happy and proud to wear bikini's to the beach than a 250 pound girl who's insecure with how she looks and always wears baggy clothes.


----------

